# A tad bit loose mortise and tenon joint



## chueyjose (Jul 8, 2015)

Mortise tenon joint a tad bit loose. I'm sure the glue would probably bond any how but I was curious if adding a layer of masking tape to the tenon or business card to slightly increase the size of the tenon. It's not necessary to glue an additional piece of wood to the tenon cheek because it already does fit, just a little loose. Thinking about adding thin shim i.e layer of tape or card stock. Thanks for your advice


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Don't put masking tape in the joint. If you think the joint isn't tight enough you might use epoxy glue instead of wood glue. It will fill small voids.


----------



## chueyjose (Jul 8, 2015)

OK Steve use same amount of epoxy as you would titebond or less?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

chueyjose said:


> OK Steve use same amount of epoxy as you would titebond or less?


Use enough it squeezes out of the joint when you clamp it.


----------



## Al_Amantea (Dec 30, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> Use enough it squeezes out of the joint when you clamp it.


I wholeheartedly agree with you, Steve... 


Follow me on Instagram @amanteafinewoodworks


----------



## J_L (Apr 22, 2014)

Another vote for epoxy. Be aware, it is thicker than titebond so if you add too much, it will take a lot of clamping pressure to get it to squeeze out and to get the parts properly seated. Ideally there's enough epoxy in there that the parts can get within 1/16" of being seated and then the clamping pressure will seat the last little bit. And if you're using a fast set epoxy, have your clamps, squares, etc all laid out and ready before you even start mixing. Also have alcohol and rags ready for clean up of the squeeze out. You won't have a lot of time once the mixing starts.


----------



## chueyjose (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks guys I'll use epoxy then.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You can wedge it*

If it's a blind tenon you can use this technique:









If it's a through tenon use this technique:









You can still use epoxy either way.


----------

